
Octocat Wednesday — Free micro plan for a month - jackowayed
https://github.com/blog/754-octocat-wednesday-%E2%80%94-free-micro-plan-for-a-month
======
jackowayed
This is brilliant. Get tons of people who current just use GitHub for public
repos to put up some private ones, then in a month send them an email saying
"start paying, or we'll take away your private repos". People are lazy, so a
lot of people once they've already put the repos up won't want to move them.

Inertia was working against them; this gets it working for them.

------
spooneybarger
the first hit is free...

